# Opinions On This Jacket Please.



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I need to complete a few more jackets/sweaters by September for Military Families.
Do you think this would be accepted kindly? Or is it "out dated"?
To me it has a nice clean look to it, but something is saying well ... maybe not.
Just not sure.

Thank you in advance for any thoughts/comments.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/myas-jacket-version-2


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a beautiful pattern. 
Personally I don't think it is outdated ~ I have seen many modern patterns in that style :-D


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

I really like this... very cute.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a military background and definitely feel this is perfect


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I just asked my 7 year old granddaughter if she liked the jacket. She said no, it had too many buttons which I take to mean that she did not like the double breasted look. 
I, myself actually love the look ,but I am an old grandma - so there- you have 2 opinions.

By the way- very gracious of you to be doing that. I know it is appreciated.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

classic, never goes out of style.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

JillF said:


> classic, never goes out of style.


I agree w/JillF.

And, a few more sweaters/jackets by Sept? WoW.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> I just asked my 7 year old granddaughter if she liked the jacket. She said no, it had too many buttons which I take to mean that she did not like the double breasted look.
> I, myself actually love the look ,but I am an old grandma - so there- you have 2 opinions.
> 
> By the way- very gracious of you to be doing that. I know it is appreciated.


Thank your Granddaughter for me. :thumbup: 
See, I think that is what is wavering my decision -- is too many buttons. But I could change those to the clasp over loop type buttons.
(Palm to forehead -- I can't think of the name of those types of buttons).


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I like the double button row. It is a classic military style. It looks classy on the little girl. Definitely not outdated,


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Thank your Granddaughter for me. :thumbup:
> See, I think that is what is wavering my decision -- is too many buttons. But I could change those to the clasp over loop type buttons.
> (Palm to forehead -- I can't think of the name of those types of buttons).


I know what you are talking about - and you also could convert it to the regular pea coat single button which is also truly classic. The shape of the coat itself is wonderful.
I have never known anyone to look a gift horse in the mouth so do whatever you please- the recipients will be grateful.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I love it. 

A little girl might think too many buttons to run out the door quickly!

Frogs


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

Galaxycraft, anything you do is wonderful. 

I have an opinion on a lot of things for which I am not qualified to have an opinion, and this is probably one of them. When I first saw the photo of the finished project on Ravelry, I thought "too many buttons." I think the double breasted look on young children often makes them look shorter and fatter. Today's children already look (and are!) fat enough. 

That would also be a lot of buttons for a child to deal with fastening. 

If you switched to the toggle type closure, I think you would have to accommodate the large under layer somehow or it would shift and a corner of the under layer would peek out undesirably. If you put some other kind of fastener underneath to avoid this peeking corner, you would still have the issue of a lot of closures for young fingers to work with. 

The up side of it though is that the doubled layer would be warmer for the child. 

Your judgement is great on such things.

Best of luck.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

boots said:


> I agree w/JillF.
> 
> And, a few more sweaters/jackets by Sept? WoW.


I promised to make 8 and have completed 5.


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

(Palm to forehead -- I can't think of the name of those types of buttons). 

I promised to make 8 and have completed 5.[/quote]

Do you mean toggle buttons? Personally, I love the jacket.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

The type of closure is called a frog. I think that it is very nice with the buttons or frog's. How do you know that the donation is actually going to Military families? I have 3 in active duty and no one has ever offered anything like that at the post. Just wondering.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I need to complete a few more jackets/sweaters by September for Military Families.
> Do you think this would be accepted kindly? Or is it "out dated"?
> To me it has a nice clean look to it, but something is saying well ... maybe not.
> Just not sure.
> ...


It is old-fashioned and not to every mother's taste but I think that many would agree with me that it is charming,especially in red.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, toggles or frogs is what I was visualizing. 
Silly me.


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm older, so this is cute to me. However, kids would be unlikely to be happy with it. My grands like hoodies, zippers ( half-zip is great), not much detail, maybe a pocket. It's a bitter pill for us to swallow, but if we're going to knit it, it might as well be what they'll wear.


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

MGT said:


> I'm older, so this is cute to me. However, kids would be unlikely to be happy with it. My grands like hoodies, zippers ( half-zip is great), not much detail, maybe a pocket. It's a bitter pill for us to swallow, but if we're going to knit it, it might as well be what they'll wear.


It really IS a bitter pill to swallow. I get so frustrated with some of the things that my younger relatives like. They seem so shapeless and lack any hint of elegance to me.

They don't realize that the taste for those things came about because commercial ventures started cutting corners and making one size fits many items. Disposable fashion has become the norm for many. Since that is the thing that many peers are wearing, then it is what is desired.

Be that as it may, it is difficult to spend a lot of hand knitting time and energy making those things.

Galaxycraft, you are wise to spend some time researching and thinking before investing your time. Thank you for your kindness in making these things.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

. . . toggles or frogs, depending on style. I looked at the projects on Ravelry. Several different looks; I particularly like Myra's Pinktastic rendition. Perhaps, though, if you are so undecided, you would feel more comfortable choosing a different style. My 82-year-old brain just does not see things the same as a child, so I do not feel my opinion would have any value in helping you make a good decision.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

MGT said:


> I'm older, so this is cute to me. However, kids would be unlikely to be happy with it. My grands like hoodies, zippers ( half-zip is great), not much detail, maybe a pocket. It's a bitter pill for us to swallow, but if we're going to knit it, it might as well be what they'll wear.


True .. I wouldn't want to knit it up for it's intended purpose and then just left in the closet.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

My first instinct on seeing the pattern was the double-breasted is out of style. It is a very pretty pattern, though. I would suggest going with the frog idea instead.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I think it would fall into the retro zone- and be old enough to be very much in vogue again! Thanks- I've saved it to make for my 4 yr old great niece.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I have no grand children and young ones to ask.
So all your comments are valued very much.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> . . . toggles or frogs, depending on style. I looked at the projects on Ravelry. Several different looks; I particularly like Myra's Pinktastic rendition. Perhaps, though, if you are so undecided, you would feel more comfortable choosing a different style. My 82-year-old brain just does not see things the same as a child, so I do not feel my opinion would have any value in helping you make a good decision.


Yes, others have done a wonderful job with the pattern.
I am undecided (more so than usual).
Maybe I will put this one on the back burner for a future shipment.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I checked it out and was blown away with that beautiful jacket. But THEN, at my age, past items like that jacket really please me. You want to please a child. 

Could you use another pattern, single breasted, and adjust the front of this beauty to NOT be double breasted? You received some thoughtful suggestions and this is mine. Love that red also.


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

I rather like it. I think with different buttons it would look great. I think it is the brass buttons . Some cute buttons would give it a new fresh look. Just my opinion. I have put this pattern in my save folder.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

All I know is that I loved it and some girl child will be receiving it in the future from me. It is a beautiful church or best dressed sweater.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

iShirl said:


> I checked it out and was blown away with that beautiful jacket. But THEN, at my age, past items like that jacket really please me. You want to please a child.
> 
> Could you use another pattern, single breasted, and adjust the front of this beauty to NOT be double breasted? You received some thoughtful suggestions and this is mine. Love that red also.


Yes, I can adjust it to not be double-breasted.
And can certainly be an option.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The coat I have made my GD for Easter was suppose to be double breasted but at the last minute it was changed to single.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

grandmann said:


> The coat I have made my GD for Easter was suppose to be double breasted but at the last minute it was changed to single.


 :thumbup: Very nice.

I may actually change it to a single.
I really like the detailing, but I think it might be do-able without losing too much on the front.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

I think it is too old fashioned.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank You All For Your Input And Thoughts.

I Believe I Am Going To Put It On Hold For Now.
After I Am Done This Commitment Shipment, I Think I Will Make 2 Of These (1 Each Way - Without All The Buttons).


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I love it Galaxycraft - not outdated at all (in my opinion, anyway). Show us your finished product; I'm sure it will be great!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> I need to complete a few more jackets/sweaters by September for Military Families.
> Do you think this would be accepted kindly? Or is it "out dated"?
> To me it has a nice clean look to it, but something is saying well ... maybe not.
> Just not sure.
> ...


What colors did you plan to use? I'm not always too fond of red.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JillF said:


> classic, never goes out of style.


 :thumbup:


----------



## hawk (May 24, 2014)

Just asked my girly-girl 7 and 5 year olds. They absolutely love this pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I like it enough that I put in in my library!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I love that style of coat and I think it has a military flavor. It's timeless and will always appeal to many. But I know that my daughter would not like it. She would say it's too 'strict' for a child. Maybe the question should be "Do you want the military look or something more free spirited.?" And again, I don't know if there's an answer to help you. I can't imagine make one of these (I wish I could) and you're making 8. That's a wonderful, generous thing you're doing.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Personally, I love it. A classic design. It's going on my "to do" list. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I think it's adorable!


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

a single row of buttons and a higher neckline might make this warmer and more useful for a child to wear to school


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

It is very cute. This looks to me to be a dressy coat a child might wear to church or dress up so the style seems right for that purpose. I wouldn't think this is meant to be something for the playgound like a hoodie might be. Bless you for making it for our military families.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it's a gorgeous pattern, thank you for posting it, I was going to finish my DH's two vests then knit some socks for me but that's too lovely not to start, just have to see what wool I have to suit


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I think the issue with double breasted is that it really needs to be kept done up. If the child is too warm, unbuttoning it just leaves a whole lot of fabric flapping in their way, so it comes off altogether. A single breasted style can at least be worn cardigan-style as well as fastened.


----------



## AnnemariesKnitting (Oct 25, 2013)

I think any little girl would love it


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I think it is a very beautiful pattern,it is practical yet dressie and looks lovely and warm.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I like the pattern. So nice of you to make them.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Where I like the look, my thought also went differently....I have heard military families say that their day is obviously all military as it is their life. Their thought was that at the end of the day, they don't want to be home with the all military look but need a change to something not military. Probably like those do us who work want to walk into our homes and not be reminded of work but have that be a different part of our lives. I think for something for pleasure, I would not do a military look. That is just my opinion based on what I have heard military families say.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I think they will love it--retro is very in not to mention that it has superb styling.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm thinking the buttons make this an expensive project and might not be appreciated. since the pattern overlaps, I think I would put a frog fastener at the top, under the collar, to close the jacket and leave it at that. I would also forget the pockets. They're too small to be useful and don't add anything, in my opinion.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree, it is a classic look.


----------



## quiltqueen (Aug 4, 2013)

I love the jacket and whatever you decide on the buttons. Thank you for making these for military families. You are a special and thoughtful person.


----------



## Kate mason (Jun 23, 2014)

brdlvr27 said:


> I have a military background and definitely feel this is perfect


----------



## GrannyJo (Nov 1, 2011)

I love the little red double breasted coat. Definitely not out of style for a younger child.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I think this style would be an excellent choice.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I think it's a great jacket. And how fortunate some little girl will be to get it.


----------



## Winston's Mommy (Dec 25, 2012)

I think it's adorable, and not outdated.


----------



## chimama (Nov 21, 2013)

I like it but am a grandma so it reminds me of my childhood (not modern). I hated all the buttons on my coat growing up. I would make it but only put one row of real buttons. attach the buttons to the surface on the "unused" side. that way, only half the buttons "work", half are just sewn on and unworkable (decoration). sorry for the way this is worded (it's early for me).


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I just love this jacket. However, I honestly think all the buttons to be done up is a real drawback. If you are so unsure perhaps it would be best to leave it for the moment. 
Thanks for asking our opinions and ideas.


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

azmoonbugs said:


> I think it is too old fashioned.


Me to


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I like it as is.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It.s a very nice jacket, I would like an adult version


----------



## Katact (Jun 26, 2013)

I have been in the military or working for the military for 32 years and I see nothing wrong with it. It is very cute!


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

It is a sweet pattern, but the double breasted feature is what is pulling you up short, I think. As is, it looks very 'military' with the too many 'brass' buttons. I think it can be 'updated' by a couple toggles on the inside to keep the flap in place, and then 3 larger size buttons on the outside (having them off center gives some pizzaz) OR reduce the width of the front band and place buttons down the center.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

My 5cents! I love it!! The only thing I would change are the buttons to something more fun, contrasting color, more modern!! God Bless your kind heart!!


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

When I hear everyone speaking of too many buttons, my first question was, "do they all need to be buttoned, or are three decorative?"

As much as I really like the pattern, if you are knitting for a little one who is just starting school or working with buttons AND all buttons need to be fastened, I'd recommend another pattern. Be kind to a teacher who may have 30 other wee ones standing in line for help in putting on their outer clothes.

Personally, I'd love to have a coat like that.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I think it is a wonderful jacket. This is a jacket, not a sweater. The argument for fewer button does not 'wash' IMHO. For a sweater to throw on as going out the door, could be too many buttons. But for someone from cold climates --- well jackets and buttons are a way of life.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Genuinely 5th Avenue worthy.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

You all make valid points about the double rows of functional buttons.

And I like the idea of having one row decorative if I were to use buttons instead of frogs or toggles.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I need to complete a few more jackets/sweaters by September for Military Families.
> Do you think this would be accepted kindly? Or is it "out dated"?
> To me it has a nice clean look to it, but something is saying well ... maybe not.
> Just not sure.
> ...


It's very classic. I don't think it's outdated. Classic styles always look right, that's what makes them classic! And I think any child would love all the buttons.

Go for it. Gonna do it in red or navy? The child would probably prefer red but either color would be great! Post a picture when you're done.

Me, again. I had not read all of the replies when I first replied. I looked at the jacket again. I STILL like the double breasted LOOK. Is there a way to do it that the second row of buttons is purely decorative? And for heaven's sakes leave the pockets on. Kids LOVE pockets, no matter how small. And the little girl is not in the military; I think she'd like having the military look so she could be like the grownups.

Now aren't you sorry you asked?

I love the jacket! What kind of yarn are you gonna use? Looks like the stitch used gives it texture. I like that.

Yep, I love the look!

Here I am again. Toggle buttons are wrong for that coat. There I said it and I hope I have not offended anyone. I love toggle buttons. Some of my best friends are toggle buttons. But this jacket (coat, really) has classic lines and should have the classic brass buttons. Toggle buttons belong on a more casual garment.

I'll stop now.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Good idea. I'd like an adult version too......Yayyyy


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I think it is perfect.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

sadocd said:


> (Palm to forehead -- I can't think of the name of those types of buttons).
> 
> I promised to make 8 and have completed 5.


Do you mean toggle buttons? Personally, I love the jacket.[/quote]

You are a very wonderful person to do this.... I actually like the sweater & have downloaded it!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## nannyminnie (Apr 16, 2014)

love it!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually, I've seen several young mothers choose double breasted jackets for their preschoolers... But with fewer buttons-- four or six larger ones instead of the longer rows. I think they're a slightly more contemporary take on the basic idea.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Thank your Granddaughter for me. :thumbup:
> See, I think that is what is wavering my decision -- is too many buttons. But I could change those to the clasp over loop type buttons.
> (Palm to forehead -- I can't think of the name of those types of buttons).


Hi Galaxycraft 
I think those buttons are called toggle buttons hope that's what you meant

I really like the pattern it is smart and I think it is appropriate, and yes use one side as a decorative toggle and the other as the toggle button. I too am from a military family.


----------



## Happyknitter3 (May 25, 2014)

I love it. I've just downloaded the pattern


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

This is one of my favorite patterns. I'm dying to make it for my granddaughter. It will be just beautiful.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Beautiful, it's a classic that lives through time.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

grandmann said:


> The coat I have made my GD for Easter was suppose to be double breasted but at the last minute it was changed to single.


The red sweater is lovely. Since you need to make multiple sweaters, I personally would go with a top down sweater that requires less finishing. grandmann's sweater looks like a perfect choice. You can easily change the stockinette to a textured stitch or add cables along the front button band, to make each sweater a little different and the knitting process more interesting or challenging for you the knitter.


----------



## babydelights (Mar 19, 2011)

I think this a lovely Jacket and anyong would be proud to have wear it , carry on the good work x


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

I love it! Is there an adult version of the pattern I wonder? Will go for a search.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

It is a lovely jacket. Since it is for a young child, it should not be outdated at all.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Absolutely appropriate and beautiful for a child of a military family (or not). Please be sure to post a photo of it when, you've made it.


----------



## sue60 (Nov 29, 2011)

I think it's a lovely pattern & could be teamed with lots of different clothing


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

JillF said:


> classic, never goes out of style.


Bingo!


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

One solution to the button problem would also be to use a different button rather than the large, gold ones. A flat button in a coordinating color wouldn't show as prominently as the gold ones.


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

One solution to the button problem would also be to use a different button rather than the large, gold ones. A flat button in a coordinating color wouldn't show as prominently as the gold ones.


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

I think it is very cute


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> I just asked my 7 year old granddaughter if she liked the jacket. She said no, it had too many buttons which I take to mean that she did not like the double breasted look.
> I, myself actually love the look ,but I am an old grandma - so there- you have 2 opinions.
> 
> By the way- very gracious of you to be doing that. I know it is appreciated.


I just asked my 10 yr. old granddaughter and she loved it - said "it's so CUTE". I think you have a winner here. 
You are very generous with your time. This doesn't look like a quick knit. It is a very classic look.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

CathyG13 said:


> One solution to the button problem would also be to use a different button rather than the large, gold ones. A flat button in a coordinating color wouldn't show as prominently as the gold ones.


How about using heaving duty snaps for the actual closure, and sewing on the button-of-choice just for show?


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

This is beautiful! Thank you for sharing! Not outdated!


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

I personally think it is outdated for today. I would go with a more modern day look. That's just my opinion.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I think it is a lovely jacket and not out dated at all! And in red, it is just perfect. Almost speaks 'military'!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I think it would look better with just a single row of buttons. The jacket is nice, but I know my two grandaughters would not wear it.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Beautiful and classic


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Fine for a baby--they will wear everything if it fits. The toddler will be more picky. I would do fun buttons that a child would like. And maybe do it 2 colors.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

CdnKnittingNan said:


> I think it is a lovely jacket and not out dated at all! And in red, it is just perfect. Almost speaks 'military'!


Especially with the double row of brass buttons!


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

If it has inner row just sewed on buttons and on the edge the fictional buttons that might do the trick. Classic look never goes out of style.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

JillF said:


> classic, never goes out of style.


 :thumbup: I totally agree.


----------



## Neatb (Jul 30, 2013)

love this sweater/jacket:It can be a dress up or down wear it with jeans, dress, skirt


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> I need to complete a few more jackets/sweaters by September for Military Families.
> Do you think this would be accepted kindly? Or is it "out dated"?
> To me it has a nice clean look to it, but something is saying well ... maybe not.
> Just not sure.
> ...


What a lovely gift and gesture! Like the others agree about the classic look and lines...other closures could be as mentioned, frog, hook and eye, snap, toggle, velcro, magnetic...
Also, like others, I'd never heard of sharing so generously with military families or other donations, that is wonderful! So often it is smaller items, when things like this are truly needed! Thank you for sharing, in all ways!


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I need to complete a few more jackets/sweaters by September for Military Families.
> Do you think this would be accepted kindly? Or is it "out dated"?
> To me it has a nice clean look to it, but something is saying well ... maybe not.
> Just not sure.
> ...


The coat is beautiful! If the comments about "too many buttons" have to do with too many to have to fasten to close the coat then why not do a "faux" double breasted coat? I have had double breasted style jackets that only have one row of functional buttons (closest to the edge) and the row to the inside is just decorative.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

even though you have pages and pages of thoughts and suggestions, just had to chime in to let you know how much I admire your generosity doing projects like this, and your willingness to help others here on the forum.
My humble opinion after school shopping with 5 grandchildren (this will be my 23rd year) every year since the first started kindergarten is that most kids like simple things like a hoodie or a sweater to just throw on. Best of luck in finishing your promised items....you go girl!!


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

It is still stylish and cute.


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd leave off the pockets.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I absolutely love this style and think it works for girls and boys. I have a modern pattern in a similar style but it only has the top 2 buttons. This might work.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

The double breasted button closure seems to make it perfect for the military. It is a nice pattern.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

quiltqueen said:


> I love the jacket and whatever you decide on the buttons. Thank you for making these for military families. You are a special and thoughtful person.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

I LOVE it for a "DRESSY" jacket, and I think any mother or child would, also. I agree with the others about making one row of buttons decorative. 

On the other hand, if you're looking for more of a casual type, then those who mentioned hoodies, etc. have a point. 

But to me, I think a jacket on the dressy side might be really appreciated for two reasons. One, this little jacket could dress up a pair of jeans, for instance, thus serving two purposes. Two, most parents will buy or find an everyday jacket somehow, but many don't have the money to buy a second one for dressier occasions, such as church or "going out," or even just those days you want to dress up a little more than usual at school. I remember many times having to put a coat or jacket on my daughter that just didn't measure up dress-wise to her outfit, but I could only afford the one everyday-casual type jacket or coat. I would have loved to have had a second jacket on the dressier side for those occasions.

The only question I have about the pattern is I keep going back and forth as to whether I would prefer it with or without pockets, but that must just be me because I didn't see where anyone else mentioned that. The pockets are cute, but no pockets make it a little more dressy, I think. And the pockets just might possibly date it. Not sure.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Nana5 said:


> even though you have pages and pages of thoughts and suggestions, just had to chime in to let you know how much I admire your generosity doing projects like this, and your willingness to help others here on the forum.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (And this, too!)

Well, now I did see one other person mention the pockets while I was typing my original response.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

bwtyer said:


> I have never known anyone to look a gift horse in the mouth so do whatever you please- the recipients will be grateful.


  except for a strong willed, opinionated little granddaughter. I know because it's happened to me. Thank goodness she's now grown into a lovely young lady.

Personally, I love the pattern.


----------



## Juneh (Mar 15, 2011)

I think this jacket is ver pretty. It doesn't look outdated to me and would make any little girl happy. There are so many lovely color to choose from too.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Anyone receiving that coat will just love it. Its so cute.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Its classic so I love it. Today's girls may prefer the ruffle down the fronts look. 

whatever you do for military families is much appreciated by this "retired USAF dependent". Joan 8060


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I love how it looks and saved the pattern. Knit a smaller size that way mom would be dealing with the buttons and most moms love dressing up their little dolls.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Gorgeous jacket to wear on formal occasions especially, i.e. mom or dad coming home!

You could make the inner row false by just putting the buttons on top without button holes but I'm not sure how it would hang. You could also make it in a color close to a military standard and use military buttons........kids like to mimic something they admire!

It is very generous of you to give so much of your effort and time.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you in advance for any thoughts/comments.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/myas-jacket-version-2[/quote]

I think it is great, but then I am old.
Jacque


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

I love the pattern just the way it is.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I think the jacket is cute as can be. Some fashions never go out of style.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

As a former USAF brat I do not think we ever thought of if our clothing looked military or not. We were rather poor, military pay is not that great until upper officer status is reached, so we were grateful for any hand-me-downs that were in decent shape. Sending new items of clothing to a military family charity is awesome. I would like to know more about the charity.

This coat is beautiful, I would love to make a couple in adult sizes for Christmas as I know two very fashionable young ladies that love this style.


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

Sounds silly - but to me the jacket is reminiscent of one that might have been made in England around one of the World Wars - so perhaps not a good choice for a Military family or maybe it is?

I personally like the Jacket it has a very professional finish to it and it is a good design.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

I think it's lovely


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I need to complete a few more jackets/sweaters by September for Military Families.
> Do you think this would be accepted kindly? Or is it "out dated"?
> To me it has a nice clean look to it, but something is saying well ... maybe not.
> Just not sure.
> ...


I love it, I can even picture it in adults, clean form, very functional as well- and room for a scarf if you wish, without the coat's collar interfering.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I like this jacket & would make it when the honorary great grands are big enough to wear it.


----------



## ciasbos (Jul 18, 2011)

No I think they are quite lovely and apropose


----------



## dottyinsc (Jan 19, 2013)

I love it and will try out the pattern for my grand


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

JillF said:


> classic, never goes out of style.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Like frogs rather then buttons, personally never liked double button look


----------



## Pamela Pate (Oct 10, 2013)

RETRO is in! It's beautiful


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

It is lovely!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I mostly see kids in hoodies or plain cardigans here. At church I see the kids wearing cardigans with single closure or cardigans with a hood.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

I made a similar one for my great-grand when she was 2. My grand-daughter loved it - said it looked vintage and promptly exchanged it for the one Ally had been wearing. We even got an admiring comment from another knitter in public.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

I LOVE it - - I just do NOT have anyone to knit that for....

It definitely is NOT old fashioned looking - I think it is very Stylish & will be much appreciated...... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Maribeth (Feb 27, 2011)

I think it's "to much" for a kid. Beautiful but not something a kid would grab to go out and play, I don't think.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

This is a classic style and back in style...I just saw a picture of Princess Kate in a navy blue outfit that had a double-breasted top and it was very smart looking!


----------



## susanmassey (May 18, 2014)

I love the double breasted look of the coat! When I first opened the link, I thought "I've got to make that for my little great-grandaughter." I have been looking on several websites for a little jacket and I'm afraid I will have to be a copy-cat and make one for Ansley. Thank you for sharing this and I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Thank your Granddaughter for me. :thumbup:
> See, I think that is what is wavering my decision -- is too many buttons. But I could change those to the clasp over loop type buttons.
> (Palm to forehead -- I can't think of the name of those types of buttons).


TRUE...but NOT all of those buttons are functional, in fact with a Navy Pea Coat only has 3 functional buttons on it. This is NOT like the navy 13 button britches. 

As I recall, the OTHER 3 are just decoration. I happen to be the daughter of a Navy Sailor, and the mother of 2 Navy Veterans and I am very familiar with the Navy Pea Coats (and knock-offs). In fact, I happen to have a coat of this styling too.

The Navy Pea Coat is never out of style, and never will be because of its history and classical styling. :thumbup:


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

I think it is sooo nice that I have down loaded it to knit &#128522;thank you &#128144;&#128144;


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

I love the look but then I am not a child who is always in a hurry.


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

cainchar said:


> I think it would fall into the retro zone- and be old enough to be very much in vogue again! Thanks- I've saved it to make for my 4 yr old great niece.


I made sure to save the pattern too...on the off chance that 'someday' I will have a son who will FINALLY have a little one to make it for. Boy or girl, THIS is a classic design. 

As it was, when my middle son married...it was a military wedding and for the two young boys who were the ring bearers...I sewed them full "cracker jack" dress whites just their diminutive sizes, but only put the 13 button front flap as a decorative accent. The pants were elastic waist...pull on style.

BOTH BOYS LOVED those outfits and wore them all summer!! 
There are just some styles that NEVER go out of fashion.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I think it is really cute. Not outdated at all!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

I really like it too, and don't think it's outdated.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

adults
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yank
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pea-coat-2

another child's coat: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pea


Toby's Mom said:


> I love it, I can even picture it in adults, clean form, very functional as well- and room for a scarf if you wish, without the coat's collar interfering.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Perfect.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

If this is a situation where the mom picks it out ESP for church or cultural wear or to American girl store, it's perfect. If its passed out randomly it won't be going to right person


My little gds are Pentecostal. I'm inspired. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> adults
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yank
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pea-coat-2
> 
> another child's coat: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pea


Thank you Celt Knitter!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I love this jacket/coat & think it would be perfect! Actually, with the double breasted buttons, it has a military flair of it's own. Great idea!


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

Celt Knitter said:


> adults
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yank
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pea-coat-2
> 
> another child's coat: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pea


THANK YOU.......THANK YOU.........THANK YOU. :thumbup:


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Any little girl, or big girl, would be happy to receive a jacket like this.


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## Corry6789 (Jan 21, 2014)

I love the look of the jacket. I especially love the buttons. I would either not change it, or use snaps. This would give you the look you want, but make it easier for a child to use.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

How about making it as a sweater instead that slips over the head and has no fastenings? That way you could choose whether or not to use the buttons as decorations. Without the buttons it would look fine with jeans or a skirt.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I think it's fine.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice, BUT I wouldn't make it any larger than a size 4. After that TOO MANY OPINIONS. lol


----------



## Granny'sKnits (Jan 18, 2014)

I would use this pattern perhaps with a cable. very pretty and I agree, too many buttons.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Darling pattern!! In fact, I just downloaded it, and I don't even have any grandchildren or any reason to want this pattern...but just in case...I love it!!


----------



## Knitsey (Mar 24, 2014)

That sweater is adorable and any little girl would be very lucky to get it. Go for it.


----------



## rackel (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't think this jacket is old fashioned at all! Pea coats are very popular for adults to wear in the cold/winter months and I think this pattern is very cute. I would simplify the buttons by having only the 2 top buttons and the outer edge of buttons work and have the rest just sewn on for decorative purposes. The two buttons at the top should keep the button band level and the outer row will help keep it in place and close the coat. Coats now a days have lots of zippers, buttons and snaps, so I think 5 buttons on this coat should not be an issue. You could even put a hook and eye on the top inside of the button band and just have usable buttons on the outer edge of the button band. You are doing a wonderful thing! I think any one who receives one of your jackets will be happy to have it!


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

IMHO, yes the style is dated. Today's kids are more apt to wear casual, hoody type clothing. The workmanship is really beside the point when the style is dated. Bless you for caring.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

If I made that I'd do it in a smaller size, for kids whose moms do up their buttons for them. Even as cute as it is, I wouldn't make it for a school age child unless I knew ahead of time that they liked it.


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

It's adorable as is and I'm sure would be much appreciated/


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

That's a beautiful jacket. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I love it; I think it's timeless. 
Are you making 4 or 8 buttonholes? (Are 4 sewn on but not buttoned?)


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

JillF said:


> classic, never goes out of style.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

I love the sweater/jacket. It is a classic cut and timeless. Go for it and I would not change a thing on it.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

That is a beautiful pattern. Very classic. Don't think it would ever go out of style.


----------



## EFM (Jul 20, 2011)

I think it is beautiful and any little girl and her parents would love it. I make my 3 year old granddaughter sweaters with 8 buttons and she loves buttoning and unbuttoning them. They are her favorites. It is also a learning experience that she can do and teach her friends.

I make infant and toddler sweaters from a 1950 pattern book and she gets compliments about them all the time. Children should learn to dress well and not what to wear is easiest. They should take pride in how they dress.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

JillF said:


> classic, never goes out of style.


Exactly!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

It's a great pattern.....because it never dates.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

I'm thinking that only the "edge row" of the buttons has to be buttoned and the others are decoration only.

I'd add a scarf on to close that neckline a bit. It looks too open/big.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I really like this jacket. It should be well-received.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I like it. I am 82


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think it's beautiful. I showed my grandson and asked him if he liked buttons on his sweater...he said no...he likes a hood. But he's a boy.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

It is a beautiful jacket. I would think that anyone would be appreciative to receive such a lovely, generous gift.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

I think it's lovely, go for it.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I need to complete a few more jackets/sweaters by September for Military Families.
> Do you think this would be accepted kindly? Or is it "out dated"?
> To me it has a nice clean look to it, but something is saying well ... maybe not.
> Just not sure.
> ...


I like it but I'm not too sure about the buttons though maybe something a little different


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm in a military family, but I only have a new GD! 
I personally like the jacket (I'm an old fart) but I don't think young ones would like it because, as it has been said, of the buttons and the double breast. Any of the military meetings I have attended with families the kids don't wear anything like this. Everything is "hoodies" now and looser fitting. JMHO


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Very pretty But will everyone standstill for someone to button it?


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

As Knitnsleep says--My thoughts exactly. Children don't appreciate too many buttons. I think it is lovely.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

I think it's lovely. not outdated at all.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

I think it's a very sophisticated pattern and should me a wardrobe addition welcomed by Mom and child.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Thank your Granddaughter for me. :thumbup:
> See, I think that is what is wavering my decision -- is too many buttons. But I could change those to the clasp over loop type buttons.
> (Palm to forehead -- I can't think of the name of those types of buttons).


Toggles


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> I need to complete a few more jackets/sweaters by September for Military Families.
> Do you think this would be accepted kindly? Or is it "out dated"?
> To me it has a nice clean look to it, but something is saying well ... maybe not.
> Just not sure.
> ...


Its beautiful and with some military buttons on it too, would be great


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

As someone mentioned earlier that Princess Kate was wearing one recently, I noticed that the bachelorette (Andi) wore a double-breasted jacket last night. The bachelorettes always dress in ultra-stylish, latest trends. Kids' styles follow adult styles, so if it was ever dated, which I doubt since it's classic, it's definitely not now.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> I'm in a military family, but I only have a new GD!
> I personally like the jacket (I'm an old fart) but I don't think young ones would like it because, as it has been said, of the buttons and the double breast. Any of the military meetings I have attended with families the kids don't wear anything like this. Everything is "hoodies" now and looser fitting. JMHO


I wonder if you might be able to turn the collar into a hood, and make the pattern a bit more unisex so it appealed to both boys and girls.


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

That jacket is lovely. The retro look is very fashionable now. Now I have seen it I would like to knit it for my granddaughter


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

What if one side was "dummy" buttons that were just sewn to the outside of the coat and the other side were actual button hole type?


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I would go for it!! I think it is lovely. I don't think it is out dated at all.


----------



## glofish (Nov 19, 2012)

I think this is a beautiful jacket/sweater. Whether or not it is "military style" would be of no consequence to military families. They do not try to dress their children differently from anyone else. The buttons are adorable, and if the row that is farthest from the edge are just sewn onto the front of the jacket and don't have to be buttoned, it should be fine, as far as ease of buttoning goes. By the way, did you notice that the jacket buttons to the right? For a little girl, it should be buttoned to the left. Also, just wondering, since not all military families are hard up for clothes for their kids, how do you select the recipients? 
Again, it is beautiful, not at all outdated, and is a very classic style.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I think its beautiful. I don't think its outdated at all


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you very much everyone.
I appreciate all the comments.
I think I will put this one on hold, as I think there are alot of great ideas here.
But it will definitely be going into the pile of patterns for next shipment. 

Have a great week-end everyone.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Thank your Granddaughter for me. :thumbup:
> See, I think that is what is wavering my decision -- is too many buttons. But I could change those to the clasp over loop type buttons.
> (Palm to forehead -- I can't think of the name of those types of buttons).


Frogs?


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

I think it's a classic. Just a far out thought...could one set of buttons be for looks only?


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> I need to complete a few more jackets/sweaters by September for Military Families.
> Do you think this would be accepted kindly? Or is it "out dated"?
> To me it has a nice clean look to it, but something is saying well ... maybe not.
> Just not sure.
> ...


Hi Galaxycraft, I was thinking about your dilemma about "too many buttons". Could you make a tab on the inside using 1 button (similar to dressing gowns). That would eliminate 3 buttons, then use toggles on the front of the jacket? The internal button around the waist would stop the inner lining from drooping, yet hold it in place. Just a thought. Jane


----------

